

Dark triad - xijuan
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_triad

======
jka
You might be interested in the results from this study by the Online Privacy
Foundation and Kaggle into whether Twitter can be used to detect some of these
traits in individuals and groups:

[https://www.onlineprivacyfoundation.org/twitter-
psychopathye...](https://www.onlineprivacyfoundation.org/twitter-
psychopathyexperiment-results/)

I'd imagine Facebook/Google could also possibly have explored similar analysis
internally and/or as research partnerships, and they should have much richer
data.

